

Java 6 for Mac released -- sort of - johnm
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/javaformacosx105update1.html

======
johnm
Only works on recent machines with Intel Core 2 and Leopard.

Remember to run the Java Preferences utility to set this as your default or
you'll keep running the old version.

